# BMW K 1600 B Unveiled To U.S. Riders At Cleveland IMS



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Motorrad's production prototype K 1600 B Bagger will make its U.S. debut to motorcycle enthusiasts at the Progressive International Motorcycle Show this weekend in Cleveland, Ohio. For the first time, show attendees will be able to view the production version of the Concept 101, a bagger-style motorcycle based on BMW's six-cylinder K 1600 platform. BMW representatives will be on hand to answer questions about the K 1600 B, which was developed specifically with American riders and American roads in mind.

Other category trendsetters on display at the Cleveland Motorcycle Show include BMW's new single-cylinder G 310 R - the first BMW roadster under 500 cc and the only BMW under $5,000 - and its adventurous GS version, the versatile dynamic BMW G 310 GS. Also on view will be several new iterations of BMW's popular, retro-classic customizable R nineT: the new BMW R nineT Scrambler, the BMW R nineT Pure, the much-anticipated retro-racer, the BMW R nineT Racer, and the R nineT Urban G/S, which catapults elements of the legendary classic enduro BMW R 80 GS into the 21st century.

Visitors to Cleveland's Progressive International Motorcycle Show will have an opportunity to see updated versions of BMW's four-cylinder S 1000 RR supersport bike and dynamic S 1000 R roadster, along with a wide range of GS and GS Adventure models, roadsters, tourers, sport bikes and rider gear.

Thrillseekers who want to take a test ride without leaving the show can take a virtual lap around a racetrack or barrel down a ridgeline adventure course with BMW's EyeRide Virtual Reality Experience.

Cleveland's Progressive International Motorcycle Show will be held at the I-X Center, 1 I-X Center Drive, Cleveland, from Friday, January 27 through Sunday, January 29.

*More About The New BMW K 1600 B*

Largely based on the technology used in the BMW 6-cylinder tourer K 1600 GT, the new K 1600 B features a spectacular backward sloping linear design with a completely reconstructed rear section. This not only makes the bagger look particularly low-lying and slender, but also, thanks to the new rear frame, significantly reduces the height of the passenger seat.

As with the K 1600 GT, the Bagger's 1,632 cc in-line six-cylinder engine reaches 160 hp and 129 lb-ft of torque. The bike comes standard with three riding modes (Rain, Road, and Dynamic), Dynamic Traction Control, and Dynamic ESA with "Road" and "Cruise" damping modes. Shift Assist Pro, reverse assist, hill start control, adaptive turning lights and more, are all available as an option. But, like all other BMWs, buyers can enhance the K 1600 B with BMW-specific packages that include:

Safety package: Adaptive turning light, daytime running light, tire pressure control TPC, and Hill Start Control
Comfort package: Shift Assistant Pro, central locking, alarm system DWA, Keyless Ride, and LED additional headlight
Touring Package: Reverse assist, audio system, and preparation for navigation unit.


----------



## eLECTRO eDITION (Jun 14, 2011)

730lbs ready to go from what I can tell. Roughly, 100lbs less than a street glide with twice the horsepower.

Have a few sport and sport touring machines in my inventory.
Nice looking K1600B and optional goodies available.
I much prefer the hottest bike available for sport, sport touring 2016-17 KTM 1290 Super Duke GT... step into the adrenaline express. YRMV


----------

